# AFAS Price list/Matrix



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a price list for them?Thanks


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

I would like to know as well if anyone has insight on this....pms' are welcomed:thumbsup:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Terrible, 12 for a lock box etc.ill see what I can find


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Does anyone have a price list for them?Thanks


Depends on where you are Here it was up to 30 cyd debris and janit up to 4000sqft and yard or snow removal for 525


NOPE that's not a working mans wage 

See ya Don't let the door hit ya where the pig bit ya !


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Terrible, 12 for a lock box etc.ill see what I can find


Thank you UFI:thumbsup:


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

I quit them, you have to check 1 site to get w/o then another site to upload, and at least two thirds of their properties need demolition where I am at.:whistling2:


----------

